# Inpatient coding help please



## asmith79 (May 28, 2012)

I have over 9 years in professional fee coding (clinical setting) and I am really wanting to start working from home. From what I am seeing most of the remote coding jobs are for inpatient and outpatient coding. Can anyone give me any information on where I can find some good educational material to learn this type of coding? I have my CPC and CFPC and am about to take the COBGC test, but I really want to learn the inpatient coding. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,
Angie CPC, CFPC


----------



## lwallace42 (May 29, 2012)

the best way to learn inpatient coding is to get hands on experience. You can take all the classes in the world, but you actually have to sit and code the charts, for at least a year. Most remote coding positions require at least 2-3 years hospital inpatient coding. This type of coding is very different from clinic or doctor's office coding. You have to become familar with MS-DRG's as well as POA indicatiors. Hope this helps.


Latonya Knox-Wallace CCS, CPC-H


----------



## asmith79 (May 30, 2012)

Thank you..it does.


----------

